# Anyone up for this  ?



## on_the_fly (Dec 1, 2005)

Trance. Hard Trance. Psy Trance. Nu NRG. Hi NRG. Bouncy House. Hard House. Techno. Acid Techno. Hardcore. HardStyle.  
DJ's:  Main Room:- 
Phil York (Hardtimez) 
Dj Foxy (Spank , Trade Wales) 
Nicky H (Avin it) 
Worm (Avin it) 

Room 2 :- 
Jodie Scott (Infectious) 
Tuchet (Revival) 
Ross K Infectious) 
Wolfy 
KC (Rush) 
Adz 

Room 3 :- 
Wiplash 
Hekitik 
Mc's- H20- Verbal  

On:  Saturday 3rd December  
At:  Castros [map]


From:  22:00-06:00 Free Afterpart  
Cost:  £8mem £10 Non


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 1, 2005)

<puts on proud mummy face>

wiplash is my son   

<beams>


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 2, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> wiplash is my son



OMG he's mine too...  

what's goin' on???!


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 2, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> OMG he's mine too...
> 
> what's goin' on???!



what?!


----------



## JTG (Dec 2, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Trance. Hard Trance. Psy Trance. Nu NRG. Hi NRG. Bouncy House. Hard House. Techno. Acid Techno. Hardcore. HardStyle.



Honest answer? Um, no.

Besides, I'm aiming to be in Brum tomorrow evening if this cold buggers off. If I wasn't I'd be at Toxic Dancehall.


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 2, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Trance. Hard Trance. Psy Trance. Nu NRG. Hi NRG. Bouncy House. Hard House. Techno. Acid Techno. Hardcore. HardStyle.



I can honestly say that all of the above is my personal idea of utter sonic _hell!_   

Hope _you_ have mucho fun though.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 2, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I can honestly say that all of the above is my personal idea of utter sonic _hell!_




I heard that Charlotte Church was MCing.


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 3, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> I heard that Charlotte Church was MCing.



Charlotte Church in castros?

Brave girl


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 5, 2005)

I stayed in all weekend with bad flu, 3 days in bed etc.


----------

